# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  117 shqiptarët që heqin dorë nga nënshtetësia

## RaPSouL

Muaji maj rezulton si muaji kur janë lënë më shumë nënshtetësi shqiptare. Në dekretet e nxjerra nga Presidenti i Republikës, Bamir Topi, gjatë muajit që lamë pas kanë dorëzuar pasaportën shqiptare 117 shtetas shqiptarë. Ndërsa në pesë muajt e parë të vitit 2008, numri i shqiptarëve që kanë lënë nënshtetësinë arrin në 303. Por nuk janë vetëm qytetarë të zakonshëm ata që lënë nënshtetësinë. Mes tyre është dhe emri i këngëtares së njohur, Alida Hisku.


Dy persona në një ditë

Nëse numëron numrin e dekreteve të Presidentit, rezulton se mesatarisht dy shqiptarë në ditë lënë nënshtetësinë. Arsyet janë nga më të ndryshmet. Por pjesa më e madhe është bërë për bashkim familjar dhe për shkak të martesave. Shumica janë emigrantë që e kanë ndërtuar jetën e tyre në shtetet ku janë dhe vendosur, dhe preferojnë të marrin nënshtetësinë e vendit mikpritës. Ndërsa numri i atyre që kërkojnë nënshtetësinë shqiptare është shumë herë më i vogël. Brenda të njëjtës periudhë kohore, prej pesë muajsh, janë 34 persona që kanë kërkuar të marrin pasaportën shqiptare. Një pjesë e tyre janë nga trevat jashtë kufijve shtetërorë, si Kosovë, Maqedoni dhe Mal i Zi. Por nuk mungojnë dhe shtetas të vendeve të tjera që kanë zgjedhur Shqipërinë për të jetuar për arsye familjare ose biznesit.
Dokumentet për të marrë nënshtetësinë
Janë tetë dokumente që duhen për të marrë nënshtetësinë shqiptare. Si fillim duhet një kërkesë zyrtare që i drejtohet Presidentit, ku jepen arsyet se përse bëhet kjo zgjedhje. Më pas dokumentet personale, si certifikata e lindjes origjinale dhe dokumentet e qëndrimit në Shqipëri për 5 vjet, si dhe akti i pronësisë ose banesës ku jeton. Gjithashtu nevojitet dhe kontrata e punës, një dokument për të ardhurat financiare, si dëshmia e penalitetit nga shteti i origjinës.

Personat që kanë lënë shtetësinë shqiptare në muajin maj 

1. Christina Lazaros Chekimidis (Chekimidou)
2. Alexandros Lazaros Chekimidis
3. Joan Kostaq Dalla
4. Ervin Qemal Tota
5. Margarita Vangjel Xhabafti (Gjoni)
6. Bujar Eqerem Xhaferi
7. Sara Bujar Xhaferi
8. Lindita Napolon Xhaferi (Duro)
9. Dritan Elez Qoshi
10. Fatbardha Xhezair Hoxha (Ismaili)
11. Sindy Irsan Hoxha
12. Albin Irsan Hoxha
13. Christ Irsan Hoxha
14. Sulo Nexhip Salianji
15. Fabiola Sulo Salianji
16. Fabian Sulo Salianji
17. Rajmonda Rushit Salianji (Çela)
18. Fatime Mithat Kucaj (Saliu)
19. Donika Stavri Kratellari
20. Rudina Jeton Strazimiri
21. Dritan Petrit Baholli
22. Shkëlqim Sali Zagani
23. Kujtim Sejdin Lisaj
24. Elida Ramiz Weimer (Demirlika)
25. Fatmir Hektor Çaçi
26. Nils Fatmir Çaçi
27. Jordis Fatmir Çaçi
28. Majlinda Iljaz Çaçi (Tola)
29. Dritan Hetem Xhezairaj
30. Eduart Nazri Abdija
31. Altin Çelo Duraj
32. Harri Petro Mishtari
33. Klajdi Albert Bleta
34. Barbora Klajdi Bleta
35. Klodiana Iljaz Kalemaj
36. Jeta Isuf Shkalla
37. Peggy Shkalla
38. Kevin Shkalla
39. Floresha Adem Çobani
40. Gentiana Avdyl Doda (Komina)
41. Gianna Qazim Doda
42. Erini Zikuli Dima (Karanxha)
43. Klodjan Abdyl Ismaili
44. Altin Hekuran Kaja
45. Shpëtim Kasem Shkurti
46. Ervi Shpëtim Shkurti
47. Geard Gezim Kupe
48. Rudens Mustafa Turku
49. Jonela Shpëtim Likaj (Herri)
50. Eduard Idriz Korbi
51. Vojo Rrapush Barjamaj
52. Gëzim Lahim Daci
53. Nikolin Gjergj Çobani
54. Fatmar Fikret Bala
55. Fatbardha Rexho Selmani (Sinani)
56. Merita Hysen Durishta (Schmit)
57. Odeta Albert Nimonaj (Pëllumbi)
58. Lorin Dervish Nimonaj
59. Ardit Dervish Nimonaj
60. Rezarta Tomor Reimann (Meço)
61. Arben Idriz Delija
62. Silvana Gëzim Lehnert (Mansaku)
63. Evis Agim Hoxhaj
64. Leonard Llukan Plepi
65. Artur Selahedin Maxhuni
66. Elton Bashkim Çaushmenaj
67. Dhurata Jonus Pojana
68. Valentin Besnik Pajaziti
69. Korab Adem Domi
70. Engjellushe Ali Shehu
71. Mimoza Hekuran Boci (Lamçe)
72. Gentjan Vangjel Koçollari
73. Jay David Gentjan Koçollari
74. Nurije Rexhep Zhupi
75. Ronaldo Artan Zhupi
76. Silvester Artan Zhupi
77. Rezart Isuf Klemme (Reka)
78. Mustafa Liman Dervishi
79. Ylber Xhevat Teluka
80. Shpendi Bilal Samarxhiu
81. Gëzim Elmaz Rakipi
82. Jannina Gëzim Rakipi
83. Joni Gëzim Rakipi
84. Mimoza Nesip Kaçi
85. Gentian Isuf Osmani
86. Edlira Luftim Fejzaj (Doko)
87. Ylli Sali Mustafa
88. Etleva Gani Hoxha
89. Servet Luan Bejko
90. Lindita Mustafa Roth (Gjinushi)
91. Alida Rasim Hisku-Keune (Hisku)
92. Diana Reshit Kraus (Zela)
93. Fatri Rustem Qordja
94. Silvia Edmond Xheneti
95. Senada Edmond Xheneti
96. Kastriot Rexhep Dapi
97. Liljana Llukan Ëalter (Dine)
98. Bledar Shyqyri Levanaj
99. Saimir Jaho Koca
100. Piro Niko Ëeber (Gjini)
101. Leonard Pajtim Banushaj
102. Daniela Imer Goralczyk (Ballushi)
103. Dilaver Shahin Hysa
104. Agron Etem Mustafa
105. Drita Llazi Mustafa (Mino)
106. Erion Beqir Dervishi
107. Ardian Shpëtim Domi
108. Alessio Ardian Domi
109. Andi Kujtim Çako
110. Dashamir Gëzim Tufa
111. Erjon Kudret Metoja
112. Valentina Pal Ndoj (Gurzaku)
113. Alfa Shaban Ramadanov (Cania)
114. Gëzim Kasem Kupe
115. Raimonda Jakup Kupe (Kasemi)
116. Glen Gëzim Kupe
117. Sonila Fadil Rusi (Gjata)


Alida Hisku: Talenti që u hoq nga skena për një ditar 

Ka 30 vite që nuk këndon më në skenën shqiptare e megjithatë emri i Alida Hiskut ka mbetur si yll i muzikës. Këngëtarja që në moshë të re u bë e njohur për publikun shqiptar, duke marrë disa herë çmimin e parë në festivale, ka lënë pak ditë më parë nënshtetësinë shqiptare. Që prej vitit 1991, ajo jeton në Gjermani dhe tashmë me dekretin e Presidentit Topi është bërë një shtetase e rregullt gjermane. Debutimin e parë në skenë Hisku e bëri në festivalin e 12-të, me këngën Si agim i kuq dhe Shoku ynë. Festivali i 13-të ishte kulmi i suksesit për të. Alida Hisku mori çmimin e parë me këngën Vajzat e fshatit tim. Një këngë që edhe sot mbahet mend si një nga më të mirat që u bënë gjatë kohës së diktaturës. Ndërsa më pas do të kthehej në një ikonë të muzikës së lehtë, duke bashkëpunuar me kompozitorët më në zë të kohës. Këngët më të njohura të saj janë: Nëpër ditët tona, Buka e duarve tona, Dasmë në fshat, Këngët e rinisë, Kasollja e Galigatit, Ti që ke në sy lirinë, Njerëzit e agimeve, Flaka e betimit. Por në kulmin e karrierës së saj nisin dhe sulmet e para nga regjimi. Një ditar që mbante me vete gjatë praktikës që bënte në Sarandë u bë shkak i gjithë persekutimeve që iu bënë asaj më pas. Ajo u largua nga skena dhe vuajti për shumë kohë persekutimi deri sa me hapjen e sistemit emigroi në Gjermani. Hisku së fundi nxori dhe një album me këngët e saj me titull Kthim.  



T.O

----------


## Alienated

> Personat që kanë lënë shtetësinë shqiptare në muajin maj 
> ***
> 13. *Christ* Irsan *Hoxha*
> ***



Hajde emer hajde...

----------


## BvizioN

Te kesh nje nenshetesi te dyte nuk do te thote te heqesh dore nga nenshtetesia ametare, te pakten keshtu eshte ne Britani. Gjithsesi, eshte zgjedhje personale e njerezve. Alida Hisku eshte kengetare e vjeter e kenges Shqiptare dhe ka kenge te mrekullueshme. Per shtetas si kjo nuk me vjen fare mire qe heqin dore nga nenshtesia Shqiptare.

----------


## landi45

se shpejti do e heq dhe vete se 
vajta te rregjistroje femijet dhe me tha konsulli qe perfaqeson shtetin shqiptare se ska qu duhet femijeve pashaporta shqiptare pasi kane ate amerikane dhe angleze dhe shqiptarja ste hyn ne pune madje donin meshume letra se vete anglezet dhe amerikanet per te me dhene neshtetsin e femijeve qe u takon nga prindrit shqiptare por sic duket kjo eshte shqiperia sot

----------


## OO7

Ne shume vende, pervec Anglise, Amerikes, Kanadase dhe Australise, kryesisht ne Europe duhet te heqesh dore nga nje nenshtetesi per te pasur mundesi te kesh nenshtetesi te atij vendi.

----------


## landi45

> Ne shume vende, pervec Anglise, Amerikes, Kanadase dhe Australise, kryesisht ne Europe duhet te heqesh dore nga nje nenshtetesi per te pasur mundesi te kesh nenshtetesi te atij vendi.



jo o motra jo sishte kjo po jane konsullat tane ne angli mund te kesh me shume se dy nenshtetsi po ashtu dhe ne amerike

----------


## Daja-GONI

> se shpejti do e heq dhe vete se 
> vajta te rregjistroje femijet dhe me tha konsulli qe perfaqeson shtetin shqiptare se ska qu duhet femijeve pashaporta shqiptare pasi kane ate amerikane dhe angleze dhe shqiptarja ste hyn ne pune madje donin meshume letra se vete anglezet dhe amerikanet per te me dhene neshtetsin e femijeve qe u takon nga prindrit shqiptare por sic duket kjo eshte shqiperia sot


Po ti more burre perse i le fajin konsullit e Shqipnise?
100 konsulla te coheshin ne kambe,nuk do i leja femijet pa nenshtetesi shqiptare.Atehere kur nuk ka asnje mundesi tjeter,mund edhe te kuptohet,por arsyetimi qe ke dhene ti per mua eshte shume i zbeht.

----------


## landi45

> Po ti more burre perse i le fajin konsullit e Shqipnise?
> 100 konsulla te coheshin ne kambe,nuk do i leja femijet pa nenshtetesi shqiptare.Atehere kur nuk ka asnje mundesi tjeter,mund edhe te kuptohet,por arsyetimi qe ke dhene ti per mua eshte shume i zbeht.


kerkojne para e letra qe do me duhen vite ti beje sepse ka vite jashte dhe skam njeri ne shqiperi pastaj ligji ekziston po ata sduan te punojne dhe une si bej dot me zor se mbrohen nga ligji

----------


## BvizioN

landi45 ka te drejte mbi ndryshkun e burokracise qe egziston neper zyrat e autoriteteve Shqiptare. Perdorin te njejte taktike qe kane perdorur gjate periudhes se komunizmit. Por neshtetesine Shqiptare prap se prap nuk do e heqja, nese do me jepej e drejta ti mbaja te dyja nenshtetesite. Nuk eshte fare mire te ndjehesh i huaj ne vendin ku ke lindur.

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

dhe vllai im e ka heq shqiptaren dhe ka mor gjermonen dhe une me motren te dyja gjermone e kemi mire mo e kan bo kur paskan pasur mundsin...se ke pashaport tjeter nuk do te thot gje, ne zemren dhe gjakun e kemi shqiptare

----------


## juanito02

Ikin shiptaret e shkrete jashte se ne vendin e tyre sbejne dot hajer.
E kur diskutohet per te hequr shtetesine zbejne naze po nga halli
Duan te ardhura per te jetuar familjet e tyre e nuk shtrohet tryeza me mashtrimet e salive dhe nanove.

----------


## Apollyon

Eh, ne emigrim na iku jeta, jemi te detyruar te marrim edhe nenshtetesi te huaj. Shtet te ndyre qe kemi.

----------


## alda09

Po shtetesin shqiptare pse e heqin,apo u rendon mbi shpatull.

----------


## Patrioti

> Po shtetesin shqiptare pse e heqin,apo u rendon mbi shpatull.


Shume shtete nuk e pranojne dyshtetesine. Kusht per te marre nenshtetesine vendase eshte qe te heqesh ate te origjines. Po keshtu veprojne edhe ndaj shtetasve te vet - nqs psh nje gjerman merr nenshtetesine amerikane, ai e humbet automatikisht ate gjermane si dhe privilegjet qe sjell ajo.

Meqe kjo dukuri eshte e veshtire te luftohet, atehere une pres minimumi dy gjera nga shteti shqiptar:

- te tregohet i barabarte me shtetet e tjera, dhe tua heqi privilegjet qe sjell nenshtetesia shqiptare gjithe atyre shqiptareve qe hoqen dore nga ajo (nenshtetesia)
- lehtesimi i procedurave per ata shqiptare ne emigracion qe deshirojne tu japin nenshtetesine shqiptare femijve te tyre. Ajo e tanishmja eshte gjate, shtrenjte dhe e nderlikuar.

----------


## Darius

> Alida Hisku: Talenti që u hoq nga skena për një ditar 
> 
> ...Një ditar që mbante me vete gjatë praktikës që bënte në Sarandë u bë shkak i gjithë persekutimeve që iu bënë asaj më pas. Ajo u largua nga skena dhe vuajti për shumë kohë persekutimi deri sa me hapjen e sistemit emigroi në Gjermani. Hisku së fundi nxori dhe një album me këngët e saj me titull Kthim.  
> 
> 
> 
> T.O



Jo ore jo se nuk u hoq nga skena per nje ditar aspak. Ditarin ajo e mbante dhe i krijoi probleme por nuk ishte ai shkaku aspak. Ajo ishte imorale dhe u denua per ate gje dhe jo per ditarin. Se nga ja fusin ca lajme keta gazetaret shqiptare nje zot e di po brezi i viteve 80-te e mban mend mire skandalin e Alides me dashnorin qe ja gjeten ne lavatricen e shtepise ndersa burrin e saj (muzikant ne Ansamblin e Shtetit) e kishte me sherbim jashte shtetit ne Finlande. Dhe kjo gje beri goxha buje ne ate kohe. Dihet si ishte mentaliteti dhe po ashtu dhe sistemi. Ata te martonin me zorr e jo me te falnin tradhetira, sidomos nga ato qe benin buje.

----------


## Qyfyre

> Ne shume vende, pervec Anglise, Amerikes, Kanadase dhe Australise, kryesisht ne Europe duhet te heqesh dore nga nje nenshtetesi per te pasur mundesi te kesh nenshtetesi te atij vendi.


Edhe Amerika me sa di unë e ka me ligj që duhet të heqësh dorë nga nënshtetësia që ke kur merr pasaportën amerikane. Megjithatë e kanë vetëm në letër, nuk e vën në zbatim.

----------


## drague

> Jo ore jo se nuk u hoq nga skena per nje ditar aspak. Ditarin ajo e mbante dhe i krijoi probleme por nuk ishte ai shkaku aspak. Ajo ishte imorale dhe u denua per ate gje dhe jo per ditarin. Se nga ja fusin ca lajme keta gazetaret shqiptare nje zot e di po brezi i viteve 80-te e mban mend mire skandalin e Alides me dashnorin qe ja gjeten ne lavatricen e shtepise ndersa burrin e saj (muzikant ne Ansamblin e Shtetit) e kishte me sherbim jashte shtetit ne Finlande. Dhe kjo gje beri goxha buje ne ate kohe. Dihet si ishte mentaliteti dhe po ashtu dhe sistemi. Ata te martonin me zorr e jo me te falnin tradhetira, sidomos nga ato qe benin buje.


Burri i saj ka qen alamet djali.kur kan fat kto shtremset 1.50 :i ngrysur:

----------


## flag

More ata qe jetojn jashtë Shqiperisë dhe qe ju kerkohet nga shteti aktual te lirohen nga shtetesia Shqiptare, disi i arsyetoj.

Por çfarë te bëjm me Shqiptaret qe jetojn ne Shqiperi, saktesishte ne Himare dhe rrethinë, ku haptazi kerkojn te ndrrojn shtetesin e tyre Shqiptare per te u bërë Grek.

Kjo eshte per t'u brengosur se jo nje kengetare Shqiptare qe punon e vepron ne Gjermani.

Me respekt
Flag

----------


## TOKIO HOTEL

ME falni per "injoranzen"time por un nuk po marr vesh duhet te heqesh nenshtetsin shqiptare ...un kam pashaport italiane dhe shqiptare po asnjeri sme ka then gje per te dorzuar ate shqiptaren...cdo njeri ka te drejt te mbaj dy nenshtetsi

----------


## Qyfyre

> ME falni per "injoranzen"time por un nuk po marr vesh duhet te heqesh nenshtetsin shqiptare ...un kam pashaport italiane dhe shqiptare po asnjeri sme ka then gje per te dorzuar ate shqiptaren...cdo njeri ka te drejt te mbaj dy nenshtetsi


Italia mbase nuk e ka rregull, po mesa di unë ka shumë shtete që e kane. Gjermania më duket e ka dhe e zbaton këtë rregull. Mesa kam lexuar flas, po ndonje nga Gjermania mund ta doj më mirë këtë punë.

Megjithatë ka lloj lloj rastesh me shqiptarët e shkret. Jo gjyqe jo ashtu jo kshu, se besoj se e bëjn për qef që shkojnë deri në Shqipëri e shkojnë nëpër zyrat e shtetit për të hequr nënshtetësinë.

----------

